# bio filter as part of substrate



## roacan (Dec 25, 2010)

Hello,

Can we place the bio filter media in the substrate instead of the HOB? Like below the gravel/sand?

As I understand it, the bacteria need a lot of surface to cling to thats why bio filters have lot surface area. And the bacteria is all over the tank, gravel, glass, decor.

So, is it ok to transfer the bio filter from the HOB into the substrate?
This way, it doesn't get disturb when cleaning the mechanical/floss filter and when I turn off the filter to feed the fish. HOB would be just for mechanical/floss filtering.

I think I have read somewhere that the beneficial bacteria does not like light but they need oxygen.

What do you guys/gals think?


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

I think the processing of ammonia and nitrites into nitrates might be effected, for a time anyway.

Doesn't the water flowing through the bio media enhance the processing?

Putting it in the substrate would reduce the flow to nill.

The mechanical / filter floss have some beneficial bacteria and may colonize more with the removal of the bio-media and compensate for the loss.


So in other words, I don't no for sure. *chicken dance


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

a good amount of bacteria lives in the gravel to begin with, but only so much because as rtbob stated the water is pretty much stagnant and the lack of nutrient flow keeps them from growing as much as the bacteria would when it's in the filter and right in the flow of water.

they're in the filter as a media for a reason. I wouldn't do it, but that's just me


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Your gravel is a bio-media in some sorts. In other words, if you took a bag of gravel in placed in a nylon bag and but in your HOB filter it would perform the same function as what was included with your filter. You can do what you talk about, but I just don't see what if anything you would gain.

If I understand what you're asking, which I'm really not sure.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

The flow of water in your filter allows the most oxygen and nutrients to get to the media so bacteria can live in higher numbers and clean the water more efficiently. In other places in the tank it would still do something but not as much, under the gravel would be a bad place because there is little water circulation. Filter floss will also house bacteria so it is possible to just use it in the filter. Bacteria firmly glues it's self down to surfaces so is not as easily disturbed as you may think.


----------



## roacan (Dec 25, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Your gravel is a bio-media in some sorts. In other words, if you took a bag of gravel in placed in a nylon bag and but in your HOB filter it would perform the same function as what was included with your filter. You can do what you talk about, but I just don't see what if anything you would gain.
> 
> If I understand what you're asking, which I'm really not sure.


Hi,

I usually turn off the HOB filters when I am feeding and the top most biomax on my ac70 dries out. I am just thinking that the bacteria would die out or something.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

If it's still damp it will be fine, getting totally dry will kill the bacteria.


----------

